

How a short sale taught me rich people’s ethics - zimbu668
http://www.salon.com/2014/09/29/the_big_middle_class_rip_off_how_a_short_sale_taught_me_rich_peoples_ethics/

======
mdekkers
Rich people have no ethics, this is how they became/stay rich.

------
PhantomGremlin
Wow. Way over the top socialist screed. Some good observations, a lot of
drivel.

It's Salon, so this is isn't surprising, but I've also read many well written
articles there. This isn't one of them.

PS: from 2014

